
Kotlin: How to Make Your Java Code Base Cleaner and More Readable - crush_xc
https://medium.com/@kford55/kotlin-why-i-feel-its-useful-in-a-java-only-code-base-206bdb37c79#.gy3ian8ga
======
crush_xc
Author here, I hope this post doesn't come off as a, "Let's all stop using
Java for everything because Kotlin is amazing." Just wanted to write it
because I had found Kotlin pretty interesting and I was able to find some
places in the code bases I work with that would make it a lot more readable
and easier to understand.

